# Does anyone have any dates for MP QL 3 in 2006?



## xarmy (5 Nov 2005)

Has anyone heard, what the dates are for the MP QL 3 in 2006?

Cheers!


----------



## D-C (5 Dec 2005)

Just checking in about any news on MP QL3 for 06.


----------



## Kurhaus (31 Jan 2006)

Check the CFMPA site.  They sometimes have info on courses.

http://borden.mil.ca/cfmpa/index_e.asp


----------



## Kurhaus (2 Feb 2006)

Sorry Rock, your right it is on the DND Intranet.  I believe there is a site for CFMPA that is accessable from the internet. Perhaps someone else knows the link  ???  But I'll keep looking and post if I find anything.


----------



## xarmy (5 Feb 2006)

Update...

There are 3, QL 3 courses starting soon...

April will have two courses start, ending in Sept.
May will have 1 course, ending in Oct.

This info. comes from a very reliable source from within the trade!

Good Luck!


----------



## Jose911 (28 Feb 2006)

The last news I heard about the next QL3 will be probably around the april third 2006
good luck !


----------



## RHC_2_MP (7 Mar 2006)

I'm right now waiting in PRETC for my course to start on the 10th of April .  There are 23 of us in total right now and we al have course dates for the 10th.  But there is a franco whose here whose course starts in September and i heared today of a second english course starting sometime in May.


----------

